# Nomenar-l'en  fill adoptiu



## charles79

no sé el perquè d'aquestes frases:

- l'ajuntament ha decidit homenatjar l'insigne geògraf i ha acordat  NOMENAR-L'EN fill adoptiu (l'en?)

(EDICIÓ DEL MODERADOR: Una pregunta per fil)

perdoneu si són molts dubtes però és important i m'he d'examinar prompte.

una abraçada


----------



## Favara

No sabria dir-te normes però, com a parlant nadiu:
-No he sentit ni llegit mai la construcció verb+_l'en_, em sona errònia. Però potser siga una qüestió dialectal (com el _l'hi_ de l'oriental).

(EDICIÓ DEL MODERADOR: Una pregunta per fil)

Potser un altre company ho puga dir amb més seguretat.


----------



## ampurdan

Segons això, "l'en" i "-l'en" són bones combinacions i no sembla haver-hi diferència segons les varietats. 

"Acorda nomenar*-l'en *fill adoptiu".

"Acorda nomenar*-lo* fill adoptiu de la ciutat".

El que no diria, però seria "*nomenar-en el geògraf fill adoptiu".


----------



## charles79

Les respostes alternatives eren

-LE'N
-LO'N
-L'EN

Gràcies.


----------



## ampurdan

ampurdan said:


> El que no diria, però seria "*nomenar-en el geògraf fill adoptiu".



Que espès! Clar que no diria això, perquè diria: "nomenar*-ne* fill adoptiu el geògraf".

Per exemple, "L'Ajuntament no sabia com pujar els ànims de la ciutat i va acordar nomenar-ne fill adoptiu el geògraf".

Un context en què es podria utilitzar "-l'en":

"El geògraf era tan estimat a la ciutat que l'Ajuntament va acordar nomenar-l'en fill adoptiu".

Crec que és una frase una mica forçada, però funciona.


----------



## charles79

Però , en aquest cas, perquè no podem dir  nomernar-le'n?
Perdoneu si les preguntes són de primària però sinó les pregunte, no aprendré mai.

Gràcies.


----------



## ampurdan

No es pot dir "-le'n" perquè "-le" no és cap pronom. La norma és que l'apòstrof ha d'anar com més a la dreta millor, però sempre que es formin pronoms de veritat. No sé si m'he explicat bé.


----------



## charles79

Ara sí. T'has explicat molt bé ampurdan. Gràcies mil. Els pronoms febles són un malson per a mi.


----------



## dalfo

Tinc exactament el mateix dubte, no entenc el següent:

L' = substituïx l'insigne geògraf
'en = substituïx... homenatge?


----------



## Elxenc

A mi em costa pronunciar "nomernar-li'n", i no parlem de trobar-li sentit. Gramaticalment es podra construir la paraula i els seus complements, però jo no la trobe "idiomàtica", ni d'ús oral ni, fins i tot escrit.
"_Que espès! Clar que no diria això, perquè diria: "nomenar*-ne* fill adoptiu el geògraf"  , ací, jo diria directament: _.../... nomenar-lo fill adoptiu, al geògraf; en cas de voler usar "en/ne":   _nomenar-ne un de geògraf, com a fill adoptiu de la ciutat. Aquesta frase em pareix molt recargolada,  hi ha una forma més senzilla.  
Aquesta altra:  "El geògraf era tan estimat a la ciutat que l'Ajuntament va acordar nomenar-l'en fill adoptiu". La solució l'he donada adès: .../.. va acordar _nomenar-lo fill _adoptiu.  La resta em pareixen "assaigs de trencaclosques" amb els pronoms que dubte bastant que puguen fer-se. 
Aguardeu a d'altres usuaris, a veure que en diuen.
_


----------



## Xiscomx

Per aquí encara usam _anomenar _i ho diríem ben a gust com n'ampurdan i n'Elxenc:


ampurdan said:


> "Acorda anomenar*-lo* fill adoptiu de la ciutat".





Elxenc said:


> _ací, jo diria directament: _.../... anomenar-lo fill adoptiu, [...] _La solució l'he donada adès: .../.. va acordar a_nomenar-lo fill _adoptiu. _


----------

